# Best placement for filter input/output



## ccLansman (Jan 30, 2007)

I am trying to figure out the best way to setup my intake/output from my eheim 2026. I currently have the output semi facing the left wall. This pushes water from the left front all the way around.

The intake is currently in the middle of the tank towards the bottom.

I noticed that it takes a while for junk in the water to make its way towards the intake. 

Any idea on a better layout? Or a way in which the intake will suck more crap outta the water.

Thanks!


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

got a picture? I can tell you what I've learned from my setup. The placement of my plumbing should be on the opposite side (right). The rotala grows in and gets in the way of the circular flow. If I had the flow going from right to left, then it would go down into the foreground plants and back towards the stem plants.


----------



## elpezpr (Nov 12, 2006)

I would like to hear some opinions on this as well. Thanks


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

I've debated the same thing myself. All I can say is that my 2026 spray bar is on the left-side wall, facing the opposite end of the tank. The opposite was done for the spray bar on my Rena XP3. So, I basically have spray bars facing each other, which may not be the best way, but the way that iUnknown mentioned sounds interesting. I think its just a matter of what works with your setup, but it would be cool for others to comment.


----------



## ccLansman (Jan 30, 2007)

thanks for the info.. i have a buddy bringing me a free spray bar for my 2026 this weekend.


----------



## otter (Oct 22, 2005)

I just changed the placement of my spraybar in my 46g bowfront. The intake is in the right rear corner, and the spraybar used to be in the left corner facing the bow of the tank. I turned it 90 degrees so the spraybar now points towards the right side of the tank... this made a huge difference in the circulation in the tank, it's much better now. I had to saw off about one inch of the spray bar to make it fit (which also seemed to make it more powerful) in the side of the tank since the bowfront has narrow sides.
Now I'm wondering if it would improve the circular motion even more if I moved the intake to the same side as the spraybar. Can anyone who has this arrangement comment on this?


----------



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2005)

I have 2 filstars on my 40 gallon. I have both intakes about 6" from the rear corners of the tank. One spraybar is vertical in the left-rear corner facing my diffusor to blow co2 mist around the tank, while the other is placed horizontally right beneath the water surface in between the 2 inlets blowing water against the front panel and back around to the inlets.


----------

